# Carapils



## kfarrell (8/2/07)

When you buy Carapils, and asked for them to be cracked. How long will they last? Can I put them in the fridge to last longer?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/2/07)

Kieran Farrell said:


> When you buy Carapils, and asked for them to be cracked. How long will they last? Can I put them in the fridge to last longer?



a cool dry dark place (cupboard) is best, if they are properly sealed (air tight) tho they should be fine in the fridge. i'v heard people say cracked grain can last upto 3 months without any bad effects if properly kept, i'v never kept cracked grain longer than a month tho personally

-Phill


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/2/07)

Kieran, if you want to buy un-cracked grain you can come to my joint to crack it in the PhilMill.

C&B
TDA


----------



## DrewCarey82 (8/2/07)

I've kept it for close to 9 months and still smells as fresh as and no sign of moisture damage what so ever, poured smoothly from the bag into the scales.

A grain mill is definately a worthwhile investment though check the craftbrewers link and they are dirt cheap. After a few bulk buys of grain the mill pays for itself


----------



## KillerRx4 (8/2/07)

Ive kept cracked grain for ages, maybe 12 months, maybe longer. still seems perfectly fine after that time.

I cut the bag with scissors maybe 5-10cm long & reseal with electrical tape, squeezing as much air out as possible. Keep it in a cool dry cupboard.


----------



## Goose (9/2/07)

why not tightly sealed in the freezer ?


----------

